# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  الحاج صالح الدرازي بحاجة للدعاء

## abbaso0oh

الحاج صالح الدرازي بحاجة كبيرة لدعائكم !! 



تعرض الرادود الحاج / صالح الدرازي لوعكة صحية خطيرة بفمه أشبه بالجلطة ، وذلك قبل ثلاثة أيام ، ولازالت آثار هذه الوعكة الصحية مستمرة ، مِمَّا قد يتسبب بتأجيل سفره هذا العام ، أو توقفه عن المشاركة لفترة معينة ، مالم يحدث أي طارئ آخر.

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

الله يعطيه العافيه رااادودنا المتميز 
والله يقومه بالسلامه بحق صاحب هذا الشهر الامام الحسين
{ يارب بحق الحسين اشفي الرادود صالح الدرازي ...

----------


## ع ـشقي حسيـن

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 

 الله يقومه يـآرب بالسلامه

----------


## نبض قلب

يارب بحق الإمام الحسين ربي يشافيه ويعطيه العافيه يارب..

بحق هذا الشهر ..


يالله بحق تربه الإمام الحسين ربي يعطيه العافيه

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*يارب بحق محمد وآل محمد*
*شافي الرادود صالح وبحق هذا الشهر الحرام*
*شافي جميع مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين*
*وبالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## abbaso0oh

*مشكورررررررررررررررررررين على مروركم*

----------


## احلى توته

الله يشاافيه ويعطيه الصحه والعااافيه

----------


## عقيلو1

الله يشافيه انشالله

----------


## سر النجاة

اللهم بحق عليل كربلاءشافيه وشافي كل مريضمن مرضى المسلمين
أمن يجيب المظطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم إني أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

ياالله ياالله ياالله 

أقضي حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## MOONY

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم شافي كل مريض
بحق عليل كربلاء

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد_

_اللهم بحق فاطمه وابوها وبعلها وبنوها والسر المستودع فيها_ 
_فرج عن دادودنا صالح الذرازي فرج عاجل قريب كلمح البصر او هو اقرب من دالك_ 

_الله ييمسح عليه بالصحه والعافيه بجاه مريض كربلاء_

----------


## abbaso0oh

*مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين على مروركم*

----------


## نور الشمس

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 



اللهم إني أسالك بأحب الخلق إليك ..

بمحمد وآل بيته الاطهار ..

ياالله ياالله ياالله 

أقضي حوائج كل محتاج ,, وشافي كل مريض

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلِّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجِّل فرجهم يا كريم 

أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 

اللهم انا نسألك ونقسم عليك بأحب الخلق اليك محمد وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين عليهم صلواتك وسلامك ان تشافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات اللهم وفرج عنه فرجا عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذلك ياكريم , اللهم شافهـ بشفائك وداوه بدوائك وألبسه ثوب الصحة والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين......

----------


## جنون الذكريات

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء " 

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

" آمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاءه ويكشف السوء "

----------

